# Take Down Shotgun Carry Case



## nakinaw (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey there fellow lumberjocks. I have been searching and searching for plans or ideas on how to make a carry case for my takedown shotgun to no avail. Maybe someone knows where I can find some plans or offer ideas. Thanks guys. 
Steve


----------



## Waldschrat (Dec 29, 2008)

The best solution for something like this is to design your own. Start with the basics (and this may seem obvious, but it is helpful at least for me): for example it must be soXsoXso bíg in size. It should not weigh more than X amount of Grams/kilos. It must be dust proof, but not water proof. It must have a carrying possibility… also, a handle or some sort of grip. It must be cushioned…. so on and so on.

Then take a note book sketch roughly the shape and size (roughly to scale) and figure out the best form. Then as you make a couple of good possiblilties… then you have to think how are you going to build it…. so what kind of joints, solid wood or plywood with expensive veneer. Depending also what kind of shop setup you have, to you have a table shaper, table saw, or a router.

Then draft it all out 1:10 and the joints and difficult to understand sections of your piece, from a 1:10 drawing, in 1:1. Thats the best way to avoid unpleasant suprises.

That is the way, my master taught me to design pieces. It works well, and you come out with mostly a personalized, unique piece when finished.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Nicholas gave some good advice.

Another thing to consider: My personal opinion is that a wooden case large enough and sturdy enough for a shotgun is going to be kind of heavy. If you are doing it mostly for show, that's great. But if you really plan to carry it around very much, I'd think twice.


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

There are plans around for wooden breifcases. You might be able to start with a briefcase plan and adjust the dimensions for the shotgun.


----------



## nakinaw (Feb 23, 2009)

I have a breakdown shotgun. I think the case would be small enough, and as for light enough, I am thinking of using like a nice 1/2 inch plywood. Hopefully it wont be too heavy.


----------



## Waldschrat (Dec 29, 2008)

Charlie, have you been talking to my master again?

I really, really wanted to make a brief case out of wood, and he… well, lets just say my master was not pleased with the idea. He went on to list a number of things, but mostly emphazised the fact that it would be to heavy, and only really serve the purpose of representation-and not be very usefull on a day to day usage. i just had to type this comment because I heard it from my master once as well. The weight is something to consider, so probably light weight woods like cedar and then veneer over them… kind of old school but it looks good when done right and it is lighter than normal plywoods.

I am still in love with the idea, someday when he is not around…


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Nicholas, I have often thought about making a briefcase as well. If you find a way to make it nice and liight, post your construction methods here and I will copy your ideas.


----------

